# RAY X 60 Question????



## teacher (Mar 28, 2011)

Someone a while back posted about a mod they did on a *RAY X-60* that made it more efficient. I have searched and searched and can't find that post. I think it might have been lost in the Forum upgrade. I know my favorites were where I had placed it.

Anyone have any idea who posted that or a link to it if it is still around & I am just overlooking it.

I think the mod had something to do with the driver....

Thanks for any help.....


----------



## teacher (Mar 29, 2011)

Never mind.... I found it. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Ray-x60-Modded-vs-original-testing-info-here


----------

